

What does “use strict” do in JavaScript, and what is the reasoning behind it? - Fletch137
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1335851/what-does-use-strict-do-in-javascript-and-what-is-the-reasoning-behind-it?rq=1

======
f00644
It's basically a safer way to write javascript code. The browser/interpreter
will complain a lot more when the code runs. Similar to how a js linter would
moan.

